# Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhaltig"



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

Redaktionell







*Zander - Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier
Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhaltig"?
​*Kommentar

Im Rüsselsheimer Echo bin ich auf einen Artikel gestossen, der mich doch nachdenklich gemacht hat.

http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...Kannibalen-Vegetarier-werden;art57641,2743703

Da will ein IT-Unternehmer, Eric Nürnberger, laut Artikel "passionierter Angler und Hochseefischer", es nun auch mal mit Fischzucht versuchen und hat dazu laut Artikel die Firma Fischmaster ins Leben gerufen.

Und zwar, indem er Zander auf vegetarische Ernährung "umpolen" will...

Weil das "nachhaltig" sei...

Wie ausgerechnet ein "Angler" darauf kommt, dass nicht artgerechte Haltung und Ernährung bei der Fischmast "nachhaltig" sein soll, finde ich schon "diskussionswürdig" (Pflanzenboilies als der näxte Topp-Zanderköder?)..

Dass dann gleich eine Gruppe der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie, in dem Falle vom BUND, vor Ort ist, verwundert da kaum.

Man habe sich gleich auf Zander spezialisiert. 


> _"Er ist einer der empfindlichsten Zuchtfische die es gibt, da er sofort auf Veränderungen von Temperatur und Licht reagiert“, sagt Nürnberger und scherzt dann: „Im ersten Jahr haben wir das arme Tier auf alle möglichen Arten umgebracht.“_



So weit so gut, jeder der was anfängt macht Fehler, kein Beinbruch..

In wie weit es allerdings sinnvoll ist, Raubfische nicht artgerecht auf Vegetarier umzupolen, darüber kann man sicher diskutieren.

Denn - das wird dann als "Forschung" verkauft - genau das hat die Firma vor:


> _Fischmaster betreibe auch Forschung, erzählt Nürnberger. So habe sich schließlich ein neues Konzept gefunden. „Zander sind eigentlich Kannibalen. Haupthersteller des Zanders sind Russland und Kasachstan. Dort füttert man vor allem in Pellets gepresste Fischabfälle an die Tiere. Wir aber machen den Zander – der in der Natur als Kannibale lebt – zum Vegetarier und gewöhnen ihn an das von uns hergestellte Trockenfutter. Das klappt gut und ist nachhaltig.“_



Fische kann man ja in meinen Augen nicht quälen (sind sich selbst nicht bewusst, es fehlen die Voraussetzungen im Hirn dazu, sie können daher Schmerz/Leid/Stress nicht im menschlichen Sinne empfinden).
Aber lebenslange nicht artgerechte Ernährung in Mastanlagen wäre für mich sicherlich eher als Tierquälerei zu bezeichnen als der kurze Moment, in dem ein Angler es mit einem freilebenden Fisch zu tun hat -  unabhängig davon, wie er dann mit ihm umgeht - und nicht unbedingt als "nachhaltig".

Dass dazu dann noch eine "nachhaltige" Biogasanlage kommen soll, nachweisbar für viele Unfälle an Gewässern verantwortlich, bei denen auch seltene Arten und Laichgebiete vernichtet wurden bzw. betroffen waren, freut vielleicht NABU und BUND.

Die ihre Finger in solch "nachhaltigen, neuen Energien" (wie auch Wasserkraft-  und Windkraftschredderanlagen) gerne mit drin haben. Das muss man auch nicht einfach so unkritisch gut heissen.

*Ich frage mich da vieles*
Die eigentlichen Fragen für mich sind aber:
Es gibt ja genügend Fischarten für die Mast, welche sich eh schon ganz oder teilweise vegetarisch ernähren (speziell Karpfen z. B.). Warum nimmt man nicht die, wenn man kein Fischmehl und keine der üblichen nichtvegetarischen Futter verwenden will?

Muss man da wirklich mit nicht artgerechter Fütterung zusätzlich zur Mastintesivhaltung rangehen? 

Und wieso findet das der Naturschutz toll, wie der anwesende BUND? 

Wie kommt ausgerechnet ein (laut Artikel) Angler dazu, Fische so gegen ihre Natur zu halten?

Dass aber auch quasi ALLES, an dem irgendwie das Siegel "nachhaltig" klebt, von den Medien allgemein zuerst mal ohne hinterfragen hochgejazzt wird, warum muss das heute anscheinend so sein?

*Richtige Bedenken oder nur doofe Meckerei?*
Und - nicht zuletzt - habe ich als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister wie als Angler natürlich auch so meine Bedenken.

Weil ich schon die Unterschiede im Geschmack zwischen Wildfischen und Zuchtfischen (explizit Saibling, Forelle und Wolfsbarsch) kenne und da immer Wildfische bei weitem bisher bei Geschmack und Haptik vorgezogen habe, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass hier analog Gemüse (Hollandtomate) am Ende ein vegetarisch ernährter Einheitsgeschmacksmastfisch rauskommen kann.

Vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur ein Relikt vergangener Zeiten, das von freilebend raubenden Fischen statt von grasenden Mast-Raubfischen ausgeht, wenn ich das Wort "nachhaltig" im Zusammenhang mit Zander höre??

Oder bin ich nur paranoid bei solchen Dingen und die "vegetarischen Mastzander" und ihre Mäster sind tatsächlich "der Fortschritt für die Menschheit"?


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Mich würde zu dem mal interessieren, was da an Fischfutter tatsächlich verwendet wird. 
Eine Sojabasis wäre sicherlich nicht nachhaltig und ohne tierische Proteine wird auch beim Zander nichts gehen! Also, wo kommen die her? 

Was passiert mit den 3% Austauschwasser?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Für manche reicht eben allein der Begriff vegetarisch/vegan, um etwas als nachhaltig zu sehen....

Mangels tierischem Eiweiss vermutlich eingeschränkte Denkfähigkeit..??


----------



## Franky (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Allein beim wort "UMPOLEN" stellen sich bei mir alle nackenhaare auf. Egal wen was oder warum! Ich hoffe er scheitert schnell, bevor noch mehr Blödsinn gemacht wird.


----------



## hecht99 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Ich hab schon in Videos gesehen, dass Angelvereine Zuchtzander aus Kreislaufanlagen als Besatzfische gekauft haben (Evtl. auch Fütterung mit Fischmehlpellets). Mich würde da mal interessieren ob die nach dem Aussetzen überhaupt fähig sind zu jagen? Ich habe aber kein Gewässer davon in der nähe noch hab ich eins jemals befischt. Deshalb würden mich auch die Auswirkungen auf den bestehenden Bestand mal interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Franky schrieb:


> Allein beim wort "UMPOLEN" stellen sich bei mir alle nackenhaare auf. Egal wen was oder warum! Ich hoffe er scheitert schnell, bevor noch mehr Blödsinn gemacht wird.



Jo, ich denk da immer dran, wie es mir ginge, wollte mich jemand zum Tofuessen zwingen/umpolen...


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Hallo,

ich möchte wirklich wissen, wie man auf einen solchen Blödsinn kommen kann.
Ist mir unbegreiflich. #q
Wäre mal zu prüfen, ob das den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei erfüllt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Rechtlich ist da sicher drüber nachzudenken (da Fische Wirbeltiere), faktisch eher nicht (das Fass würd ich auch nicht aufmachen):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fische kann man ja in meinen Augen nicht quälen *(sind sich selbst nicht bewusst, es fehlen die Voraussetzungen im Hirn dazu, sie können daher Schmerz/Leid/Stress nicht im menschlichen Sinne empfinden).
> Aber lebenslange nicht artgerechte Ernährung in Mastanlagen wäre für mich sicherlich eher als Tierquälerei zu bezeichnen als der kurze Moment, in dem ein Angler es mit einem freilebenden Fisch zu tun hat -  unabhängig davon, wie er dann mit ihm umgeht - und nicht unbedingt als "nachhaltig".


----------



## Franky (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Erinnert mich an die Vögel, die ernsthaft fragen, wie man seine Katze oder seinen Hund vegan ernähren könne und eine Antwort "gar nicht" als abstrus abweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

da musst ich auch gleich dran denken, Franky...

Wie gesagt, mich schüttelts da als Angler, als Koch und als bekennender NichtVeganer!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Hallo,

was würde wohl unsere Allgmeinheit mit ihrer Himbeerbubimentalität dazu sagen, wenn ein Pferdezüchter mal versuchen würde seine Tiere mit fleischhaltigem Futter zu ernähren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Wenn man Hunde vegan ernähren darf ("solange Taurin supplementiert wird kein Thema!")halte ich die Erfolgsaussichten bei Zandern für ziemlich gering.


----------



## Ukel (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Bald gibt es dann grüne Zander mit Blättern statt Schuppen.....#q

Warum wird dort so darauf herumgeritten, dass der Zander in der freien Natur Kannibale sei? Als Rechtfertigung, einen Fischfresser zum Pflanzenfresser zu machen? Komische Denke....denn gleichgroße Zander im Zuchtbecken würden sich wohl kaum gegenseitig fressen können, ist ja kein Hecht.....oh, neue Idee, Hechte umerziehen zu Pflanzenfressern, sehen ja eh schon wie eine Gurke aus |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was würde wohl unsere Allgmeinheit mit ihrer Himbeerbubimentalität dazu sagen, wenn ein Pferdezüchter mal versuchen würde seine Tiere mit fleischhaltigem Futter zu ernähren.


Bei Hochleistungsmilchrindern war/(ist?) tierisches Eiweiss als (Zusatz)Futter ja nicht unüblich..

Für mich genauso wenig nachhaltig/verantwortlich wie Räuber auf Vegetarier umzupolen..

Wollte der Züchter/Mäster es hier wirklich "nachhaltig", würde er Karpfen züchten, wenn er vegetarisch füttern will...

"Umpolen" will er wohl deswegen:
*Preis Karpfen *Frischfisch:
7,50 €

*Preis Zander *Frischfisch:
18,50 €

Quelle:
http://www.simfisch.de/fischpreise-zander-hecht-forelle/


----------



## W-Lahn (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Hochleistungsmilchrindern war/(ist?) tierisches Eiweiss als (Zusatz)Futter ja nicht unüblich..
> 
> [/url]



Seit der BSE-Krise nicht mehr (zum Glück!)


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Weiss nicht, wie das aktuell aussieht  - eher Angler als Milchviehhalter halt, aber irgendwie sind die wieder dran:
TIERISCHES PROTEIN WIEDER IN DIE FÜTTERUNG?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Leider wird im Artikel mit keinem Wort erwähnt, was denn die Basis dieses vegetarischen Futters ist?
Wenn es denn Soja/Palmöl ist, wovon ich stark ausgehe, dann sind die damit ernährten Zander wirklich "nachhaltig" erzeugt!
Dafür werden dann anderen Orts, Urwälder gerodet, Kleinbauern enteignet, der Rohstoff über tausende von Kilometern transportiert, alles sehr nachhaltig!
Guter Journalismus hätte da eigentlich mal nachfragen müssen, aber dass passt wohl nicht zum Loblied auf diesen Betrieb?

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Deswegen frag ich ja nach:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass aber auch quasi ALLES, an dem irgendwie das Siegel "nachhaltig" klebt, von den Medien allgemein zuerst mal ohne hinterfragen hochgejazzt wird, warum muss das heute anscheinend so sein?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon in Videos gesehen, dass Angelvereine Zuchtzander aus Kreislaufanlagen als Besatzfische gekauft haben (Evtl. auch Fütterung mit Fischmehlpellets). Mich würde da mal interessieren ob die nach dem Aussetzen überhaupt fähig sind zu jagen? Ich habe aber kein Gewässer davon in der nähe noch hab ich eins jemals befischt. Deshalb würden mich auch die Auswirkungen auf den bestehenden Bestand mal interessieren.



Ich habe schon Zander aus Kreislaufanlagen die ausschließlich mit Pellets gefüttert wurden erfolgreich ausgewildert. Habe sie ein Jahr in einem Teich mit massiven Beutefisch Bestand an die Wildnis gewöhnt.

Von 21 eingesetzten Zuchtzandern waren nach einem Jahr noch 19 übrig. Sie hatten im Schnitt auf das Jahr ca. Sechs Zentimeter zugelegt. 

Bei Probebefischungen hat sich deutlich gezeigt dass sie auf echte Fische als Beute reagieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Aber wenigstens Fischpellets gefüttert und nicht noch vegetarisch?


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Hier mal die Homepage vom Wunderbetrieb:
https://www.fischmaster.net/hessenauer-zander/

Zumindest was die Hälterbecken angeht, sind die alles andere als nachhaltig.
Es werden Becken aus der Türkei gekauft, diese sind im Vergleich zu hierzulande produzierten GFK Becken deutlich billiger, warum?
Weil es dort keine, oder nur unzureichende Vorgaben zum Arbeitsschutz und Umweltverträglichkeit gibt!
Da braucht der Laminierer weder Maske noch Schutzanzug, eine Absauganlage mit Filter braucht es dort auch nicht, raus mit dem giftigen Xylol, Styrol in die Umwelt.
Der Arbeiter braucht auch nicht alt zu werden, gibt ja genug Nachwuchs!

Wirklich sehr "nachhaltig"!

Jürgen


----------



## hecht99 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Danke Franz, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## angler1996 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Pflanzenkost ist doch in der Lachszucht nicht unüblich
http://academy.pittmanseafoods.com/...-viele-missverstandnisse-uber-die-lachszucht/

 Lachse sind doch in Natura nun auch keine Veganer.

 Schön ist, dass die für ihre Zanderzucht gleich ein eigenes Qualitätssiegel geschaffen haben, vermutlich aufgebaut auf größerer Erfahrung. Die anderen Siegel wären zu verwirrend
 ( naja stimmt denke ich) aber noch eins dazu macht's ja nun nicht einfacher


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Ich kann da auf der homepage auch nirgendwo etwas von vegetarischem Futter entdecken, da steht nur die Fische müssen "Trockenfutter adaptiert" werden?
Trockenfutter kann aber alles mögliche sein?
Die Anzucht wird, wie auch in anderen Fischzuchten üblich, mit Artemia Salina gefüttert.
Ich denke mal der Verweis im Artikel, auf die angebliche Fütterung mit vegetarischer Nahrung, ist nur Marketing.
So werden wohl noch ein paar vegetarisch angehauchte Ökolutscher an die Verkaufstheke gelockt!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kann da auf der homepage auch nirgendwo etwas von vegetarischem Futter entdecken, da steht nur die Fische müssen "Trockenfutter adaptiert" werden?
> Trockenfutter kann aber alles mögliche sein?


Die haben das auch wohl erst vor und sind da am forschen, so habe ich das Zitat aus dem Artikel verstanden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn - das wird dann als "Forschung" verkauft -* genau das hat die Firma vor*:
> 
> 
> > _Fischmaster betreibe auch Forschung, erzählt Nürnberger. So habe sich schließlich ein neues Konzept gefunden. „Zander sind eigentlich Kannibalen. Haupthersteller des Zanders sind Russland und Kasachstan. Dort füttert man vor allem in Pellets gepresste Fischabfälle an die Tiere. Wir aber machen den Zander – der in der Natur als Kannibale lebt – zum Vegetarier und gewöhnen ihn an das von uns hergestellte Trockenfutter. Das klappt gut und ist nachhaltig.“_



Siehe auch das Interview mit dem Chef dazu:
http://www.ruesselsheimer-echo.de/l...Fischzucht-Chef-im-Interview;art57641,2743707

Bis jetzt ziehen die nur  bis 10 - 15 cm auf und geben dann zum mästen ausser Haus, das wollen sie nun ändern.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

@Thomas, Aah Ok, ich habe es verstanden!

Jürgen

P.S.: von wegen 18€ fürn Kg Zander, da steht 34,50€ für Filet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

passt scho...


----------



## archie01 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Hallo
Ich wünsche dem Züchter nachhaltigen Erfolg , mögen seine Zander auch schmecken wie Graskarpfen  , am Besten wachsen den auch noch zusätzliche Gräten...

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Auch der Karpfen ist kein Vegetarier. Unter den heimischen Fischen ernährt sich ausschließlich die Rotfeder nenneswert vegetarisch, nämlich zu etwa 30%.

Allerdings müssen sich auch die Boilieangler diese Frage stellen, denn es gibt so einige vegetarische Boilierezepte und die Mengen die da an Boilies ins Wasser eingebracht werden sind ebenfalls nicht ganz unerheblich.


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Wie Thomas schon sagt....wie ne geschmackslose Hollandtomate!
Oder kultivierte Zuchtheidelbeere oder -erdbeere!

Da springt nun einer schön auf nen noch teueren Zug auf, solange dem Zander noch der Nimbus des "Wildfanges" anhaftet!

So ein labberiges Zuchtviech möchte und werde ich nicht essen! 

Kulinarisch ist der Fisch aber eh völlig überschätzt!


----------



## Franz_16 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Zu den Fischpreisen nur ganz kurz was aus der Praxis:

Karpfen kosten hier ca. 2,60€ kg.
Zander kosten mindestens 17€ bis hin zu ca. 21€ kg. 
Das sind Preise für lebende Besatzfische.

Marktpreise kann man auch z.B. hier mal sehen:
http://www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de/Be...esatzfische/body_preisliste_besatzfische.html 

Zander aus dem Supermarkt, Tiefkühltruhe, kostet ca. 12€ pro Kilogramm. 

Die lebenden Zander sind also wesentlich teurer als die verarbeiteten


----------



## Taxidermist (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kulinarisch ist der Fisch aber eh völlig überschätzt!



Stimmt, denn er hat kaum Eigengeschmack, ohne Würzen schmeckt Zander sehr "neutral".
Einzig die relative Grätenfreiheit lässt den Fisch beim Konsumenten gut ankommen!
Mit Meeresfisch, fast egal welcher, kann Zander geschmacklich nicht mithalten.
Deshalb wird es auch nicht sonderlich auffallen, ob der Fisch aus der Zucht stammt oder nicht, zumindest wenn die das mit der Fleischkonsistenz einigermaßen hin bekommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Da muss ich als Koch widersprechen - Zander hat einen wunderbaren Geschmack, nur eben fein und nicht so kräftig wie z. B. ein Hecht.

Zudem schönes Fleisch von der Haptik...

Muss nur vorsichtig gegart werden und ohne viel Klimbim..

Und zu Kolja:
Ist schon ein Unterschied ob Du einen Karpfen, der auch schon immer Pflanzen frisst, auf vegetarisch umstellst, oder einen reine nRäuber wie Zander...


----------



## Raubwels (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Das die Tiere nicht das zu fressen bekommen was sie von natur aus fressen würden ist doch in der Wirtschaftlichen Tierhaltung üblich! Hühner und Rinder bekommen ja auch Tiermehl und Mastscheine bekommen sogar Schokoriegel die nicht mehr verkauft werden können. 
Ob das alles nachhaltig ist weiß ich nicht. Es kommt ja drauf an was die Tiere besser verarbeiten können und wo man für das zu erreichende Schlachtgewicht am wenigsten Futter für benötigt.
Gerade in der Fischzucht wird das Futter für die jeweiligen Arten ja ständig optimiert. Nachhaltig wäre es für mich nur wenn jeder seinen Fisch selberfängt.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## oldhesse (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Ich glaube das wäre eine super Gelegenheit den Herrn aus Rüsselsheim einmal zu einem Interview Special für den Anglerboard Youtube Kanal einzuladen?

 Mein Urteil beschränkt sich demnach erst einmal darauf, dass der Herr einen Betrieb am laufen hat von dem ich nicht einmal geglaubt hätte das er laufen könnte. Ob das nun besser oder schlechter für die Natur ist müsste man dann anhand von Fakten abwägen und nicht von Meinungen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Beim Zander wurde nach meiner Information in Litauen vor ca. 10 Jahren die Zucht auf pflanzliches Futter umgestellt.
Der Zander kann von natur aus kein planzliches Futter aufschließen und verwerten.
Deshalb werden den Zanderlarven unmittelbar nach dem Dottersackstadium Enzyme verabreicht, die wiederum den Stoffwechsel so beeinflussen dass  der Zander selbst Enzyme entwickelt um pflanzliches Futter aufzuschließen.
Dann kann mit allem pflanzliche Eiweiß und vielen pflanzlichen Fetten gefüttert werden.

Es gibt Gerüchte, dass diese Zander dann nach Russland verkauft werden, da gibt es anscheinend besondere Handelsabkommen, und anschließend kommen die als Wildfänge aus östlichen Staaten, wundersamerweise alle in gleicher Größe für Supermarktketten  wieder zu uns. Wenn man die Mengen sieht die da importiert werden, wie sollen diese Mengen natürlich gefischt werden? 

Vielleich wäre diese Geschichte mit den Enzymen was für vegane Hunde für vegane Hundeliebhaber?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



> Vielleich wäre diese Geschichte mit den Enzymen was für vegane Hunde für vegane Hundeliebhaber?


oder für Veganer selber?


----------



## Lajos1 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hühner und Rinder bekommen ja auch Tiermehl und Mastscheine bekommen sogar Schokoriegel die nicht mehr verkauft werden können.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Schafe haben ihresgleichen übers Futtermehl ja schon selbst gefressen....mit scrapie fing es dann an und in der Folge kam der Rinderwahn!


----------



## Silverfish1 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Sicher etwas merkwürdig. Aber bei der Lachszucht wird auch fast nur noch mit pflanzlichen Eiweiß gefüttert. Ich glauben der Anteil an tierischen Bestandteilen beträgt nicht einmal mehr 5%. Und wenn wir uns die Forellenzucht anschauen ist das doch auch nicht anderst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Überleg Dir besser mal, was Du für Krankheiten kriegen kannst, wenn Du als Räuber Pflanzen fressen musst..

Zombiose????

;-)))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kulinarisch ist der Fisch aber eh völlig überschätzt!


 Absolut! Jede Schleie schmeckt besser!


----------



## gründler (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Da laut Eu keine Anlagen mehr genehmigt werden wo Frischwasser aus der Natur usw.werden wir in Zukunft mehr und mehr Fisch aus Kreislaufanlagen kriegen.

Sei es als Besatz oder beim Discounter etc.,Nachteil die fische schmecken meist nach "Aquarium" wenn man sie nicht vor dem Schlachten ein paar tage unter Naturwater hält.

Die neuen Pellets sind auf Soja und co. aufgebaut und einige Hersteller forschen und forschen damit gar kein Fischmehl mehr herhalten muss.(ich fütter das auch schon).Das "Bio" futter kost 59.95€ für 25kg. Diese Pellets zerfallen auch extrem schnell,so nach 5min im Wasser lösen die sich auf und zerfallen.

Ich könnte noch viel tiefer blicken lasse,aber hab ich nicht so die Lust zu,auf Youtube gibt es einige Videos zu Kreislaufanlagen mit Zandern,eine davon mit Zandern steht 2km von mir weg.

Wie gesagt die Zukunft wird nur noch so aussehen weil die Eu Züchtern "Steine" in weg legt was das Wasser entnehmen aus der Natur betrifft.
Sowie noch das ein oder andere an neuen Auflagen.

|wavey:


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



gründler schrieb:


> Die neuen Pellets sind auf Soja und co. aufgebaut und einige Hersteller forschen und forschen damit gar kein Fischmehl mehr herhalten muss.
> 
> |wavey:



Und ich dachte bisher, damit könnte man bei den Raubfischen nur Forellen großziehen|kopfkrat.
Jetzt auch Zander? Hechte wohl aber noch nicht, oder|rolleyes?


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Jetzt auch Zander? Hechte wohl aber noch nicht, oder|rolleyes?



Hechte will keiner haben!


----------



## Bronco84 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Ich musste ernsthaft überlegen ob wir nicht den 1 April haben. Das wäre doch ne Meldung für solch einen Tag. #q


----------



## Ossipeter (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Das wird weitergehen! Aquakultur für Raubfische vegan!!! Kotz jetzt schon!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Die Frage ist doch letztendlich, wie sich dieses Futter auf den Geschmack des Fleisches auswirkt. Wenn das Zanderfilet irgendwie nach Tofu schmeckt, hat der Züchter ein Problem.


----------



## Double2004 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und zu Kolja:
> Ist schon ein Unterschied ob Du einen Karpfen, der auch schon immer Pflanzen frisst, auf vegetarisch umstellst, oder einen reine nRäuber wie Zander...



Funktioniert doch bei Forellen auch seit langem. Denke nicht, dass Hartmais deren "ursprüngliche" Lieblingsnahrung ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

nicht jeden Dreck, der funktioniert, muss man haben.
Und Zuchtforellen und Wildforellen sind in der Fleischqualität definitiv was anderes, dass sag ich Dir als Küchenmeister, der das kennt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

An den Zuchtfischen wird doch seit Ewigkeit schon manipuliert.

So werden Forelleneier  behandelt dass nur  weibliche Forellen schlüpfen. (Triplodisieren). Wird auch bei Lachs und Barsch gemacht. Diese Eier sind weltweit im Handel. Weibliche Forellen benötigen zur Schlachtreife ca. 10% -15% weniger Futter weil die Geschlechtsorgane später ausgebildet werden.
Wenn ihr beim Züchter Besatzforellen kauft und wollt damit einen Stamm aufbauen müsst ihr explizit einen Anteil von männlichen Forellen in die Bestellung schreiben. Sonst bekommt ihr in der Regel nur Mädels.


----------



## Bronco84 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nicht jeden Dreck, der funktioniert, muss man haben.
> Und Zuchtforellen und Wildforellen sind in der Fleischqualität definitiv was anderes, dass sag ich Dir als Küchenmeister, der das kennt.



Unterschreib ich so. Ich bin auch gelernter Koch und sehe da ebenfalls markante  Unterschiede zwischen Zucht und Wildfang.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Funktioniert doch bei Forellen auch seit langem. Denke nicht, dass Hartmais deren "ursprüngliche" Lieblingsnahrung ist.



Werden Forellen tatsächlich mit Hartmais gemästet? 

Die Forellenzuchten die ich kenne, füttern eher Forellenfutter mit Fischmehl-Anteil?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Werden Forellen tatsächlich mit Hartmais gemästet?
> 
> Die Forellenzuchten die ich kenne, füttern eher Forellenfutter mit Fischmehl-Anteil?



Meines Wissens nach kann eine Forelle Mais nicht wirklich gut verdauen.

Gerade in der Forellenzucht wird doch mit sehr proteinhaltigem Futter gearbeitet. Das steht dem Einsatz von Mais entgegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

fangen kannste die doofen Viecher gut mit anfüttern und Mais ;-))

Pratzelt und kommt in Pelletgröße rein - also hauen die das weg ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Unterschreib ich so. Ich bin auch gelernter Koch und sehe da ebenfalls markante  Unterschiede zwischen Zucht und Wildfang.


Danke!


----------



## UMueller (22. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Veganes Futter für Raubfische ? Ist nicht artgerecht. Stimmt. Artgerecht ist die zu dichte Fischhaltung aber auch nicht. Fischmehlpellets für immer mehr Aqua-Kulturen ? Der Fisch für die Pellets kommt ja irgendwoher z.B. Gammelfischerei. Und  nachhaltig ist Massentierhaltung weder mit Soja noch mit tierischen Futtermitteln. Das Problem ist einfach das immer mehr Menschen immer mehr brauchen.


----------



## silverfish (25. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*

Hoffentlich erfinden bald die Spezies die vegane Fütterung von Kormoranen und Gänsesägern !
Oder kann man damit kein Geld verdienen ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2017)

*AW: Vom Räuber zum Vegetarier: Ist nicht artgerechte Ernährung bei der Mast "nachhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Der Fisch für die Pellets kommt ja irgendwoher z.B. Gammelfischerei. Und  nachhaltig ist Massentierhaltung weder mit Soja noch mit tierischen Futtermitteln.


Und überall da ist mehr Pfui im tausendfach reichhaltigen Cocktail von Schwermetallen über Uran bis Glyphosat drin, als jemand wohl gerne mitmampfen will. Und die Anreicherungsschleife läuft täglich weiter ...
Anderherum wird von Chemo-Medi-Food-Gonzo die freie Fischerei und Angelfischfang bekämpft und niedergemacht wo nur geht.
Weil einige Leute ja nicht das fischähnliche Zeugs aus dem Farming fressen wollen und auch noch mehr Leute/Familien mit dem echten Fisch versorgen könnten. 
Dort liegt für Gonzo noch Expansionspotential für das Geschäft mit industriellem fischähnliche Zeugs. 
Mehrfaches verdienen mit Vielfressen, Medikamenten bis hin zur Endstation Sarg ist doch megahip & in. :g


----------

